# vests, shoes, hats: what do you use in your kitchen?



## 3200+++ (Jun 13, 2013)

myself:

i like and own clement "jerez" shoes , very nice grip and composite hardening makes for the lightest and safest shoes i have ever used. i highly recommand them.
as a vest, i have a few Bragard but as they are way too expensive (the good ones) i've switched to clement vests too. ive 2 chelsea. high tech, very breathable and design, with a solid finish. oh, and for half bragard vest's price.

what about you?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm a home cook but proper kitchen shoes are a must. I used to be into Dansko but burn a new pair up in about two years. After five or six pair I decided to look for alternatives. I switched to troentorp Bastad clogs. They've been making them for over 100 years and have not been outsourced to china. They're the real deal, total wooden shoe bed and I got mine with a non-slip sole. You can get them in the US for around $140 sometime cheaper. They blow away Dansko/Sanita clogs all day long. Everything about the Troentorp are better. Higher quality leather, nailed not stapled to the sole. I've been wearing mine every day for the past three years and they look as new at the day I bought them. Totally recommend them. Stupid all-day standing comfort. They offer a closed back too.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 13, 2013)

I can't find it (didn't look for it) but I remember a couple performance gear threads with some great info in it. One for gear and shoes specifically. If you can find it there's some good stuff in there.


----------



## 3200+++ (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks, i will have a look at that.

by the way, clement is releasing a new line of shoes with a fresh patent on revolutionnary grips, they are supposed to let you climb an oiled luge upward
didn't test (high priced) but i like quite much the professionalism of the company, so i believe they don't lie...

if interested look here (i'm only a customer of the company, and i gain nothing with this link)
http://corporate.clementdesign.com/


----------



## panda (Jun 13, 2013)

only care about comfort and forgo safety. i rotate merrell encore breeze and new balance 801 slip ons. for hat, breathable beanie, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000G63VB8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## 3200+++ (Jun 13, 2013)

sick hat! no sweating at all? i might get some actually.


----------



## 3200+++ (Jun 13, 2013)

outch price doubles with shipping to france :s and no near seller :/


----------



## stevenStefano (Jun 13, 2013)

I wear short-sleeved Le Chef jackets or when the weather's warm just a plain white T-shirt. I wear the long butcher stripe aprons and a length of tubi-grip on my arm to act as a sweatband. I like Bistro Crocs for shoes. it's a little weird that I'm 6'2 and weigh 200lbs yet wear a small jacket and medium trousers


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 13, 2013)

footwear poll link http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5241-Footwear-Poll?highlight=footwear+poll
Aprons http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/11645-Aprons-what-features-do-you-like?highlight=light+breathable+chef+pants
pants
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7458-lightweight-breathable-pants-for-work?highlight=pants
Laundering
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/10542-Keeping-em-clean?highlight=jackets
more stuff
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6852-Uniform-source?highlight=jackets
chef nutz http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5694-Sous-Chafe?highlight=jackets
I ended it on a high note
hope all the links work!


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 14, 2013)

awesome links knyfeknerd!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 14, 2013)

lol chef nutz:laughat::tooth::word:


----------



## 3200+++ (Jun 14, 2013)

nice links, thanks!


----------



## panda (Jun 14, 2013)

also good for hats:
headsweatz shorty


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jun 14, 2013)

^yes. I used to wear do rags, til I found them.


----------

